# Titan drive train vibration



## Victor Kahler (Dec 19, 2005)

Nissan Titan Vibration Problem

Original complaint (vibration when braking)

Love Nissan worked on brake system 10/28/05.They replaced the front brake pads and rotors and resurfaced the rear rotors and replaced the pads.

The brakes were noticeably better. The steering wheel did not shake while stopping any more.

I could feel a vibration when I applied the brakes on a smooth road as the vehicle began to stop. I made another appointment with Love Nissan. 

On 11/18/05 Love Nissan worked on the brakes again and replaced the same items as before. 

When I left the shop I felt the same vibration so I returned and told them the vibration was still there. They gave the vehicle a road test with a mechanic and the shop foreman. The shop foreman told me that the brakes were ok and the vibration I felt was the antilock braking system. I told him that I did not agree with him because I know what it feels like when the antilock brakes kick in and that I would get another opinion.

I went to a very smooth road and found that the vibration would start as the vehicle slowed down to 35 mph and continued to 25 mph whether I was coasting down in neutral or drive. I also felt the vibration when I slowly accelerated as I passed through 25 mph to 35 mph speed range. There is a definite vibration between 25 mph and 35 mph in this vehicle.
•	Rotated the spare tire to the left rear (no change in vibration).
•	Rotated the left rear tire to the left front (no change in vibration).
•	Rotated the left front tire to the right front (no change in vibration).
•	Rotated the right front tire to the right rear (no change in vibration).
•	Right rear to spare position
•	Note – The tires are not causing the vibration.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Victor


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

If you had a hack working on your truck it's possible that the on-car brake lathe (they did use one, right?) might have had a bad set of cutting bits and your rotors were cut like a record; very DEEP grooves. Factory proceedure is to resurface the rotors once, then replace. We've been having HUGE problems with the Titan/Armada brakes warping. Not a safety hazard, just unacceptable performance for ANY vehicle in ANY price class. We see rotors getting woofed in 3K miles....

BTW: Us guys in the dealerships have our hands tied as far as what we have availible to work with. Nissan screwed up big time and they are very slow on the "fix", which are larger rotors, pads, & calipers. Those damn trucks are BIG and powerful. The brakes get their colllective asses kicked every time the driver throws out the anchor.

But then again, that's just my opinion....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds a bit like the driveshaft has an issue. Ask your dealer to check to see if they concur.

Troy


----------



## Victor Kahler (Dec 19, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> It sounds a bit like the driveshaft has an issue. Ask your dealer to check to see if they concur.
> 
> Troy


The dealer said that there was no problem with the truck. They just do not want to really do anything with the problem. I put it on my brother's lift and he agreed that the vibration is definitely there at 25-35mph. My next move is to file a complaint with Nissan.
Vic


----------

